# Measuring a Flounder



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Hit Chix this morning and the Flounder bite was pretty good in spite of it being high tide and cloudy water w/ a NW breeze. 

That being said, I was measuring the Flounder I'm catching (didn't forget my tape this time ) and most of 'em are coming in just under or right at 18''. What's the proper way to measure a Flounder? As you can see from the pic, I might have been able to squeeze another 1/4 inch if I had the tape at the very end (convex portion) of the tail (and took the jig out of it mouth). Flounder is one of the very few fish that I know of that have a convex shaped tail. So is it from the upper or lower portion of the tail, or the middle portion that juts out? I think I know the answer, but just want to confirm:


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

the very tip of the tale...what you refer to as the middle that juts out.

Keep in mind, you'll get a little more length by laying the tape on top of the fish, as it follows the curve of the fish. But, the Man will usually be laying the fish on top of a measuring board which will naturally make it a bit shorter. Clear as mud?


----------



## scbarbee (Nov 29, 2006)

Still a nice looking flounder there. Were you fishing near where the bridge is?


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Well...*



scbarbee said:


> Still a nice looking flounder there. Were you fishing near where the bridge is?


Anywhere there's structure down there. They like structure in shallow water so mean 'ole Mr. Ospry don't get 'em...and that's where the bait fish concentrate.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

right up next to the fence that divides chix from little creek amphib.between the little jetty and the underwater rocks.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Parking*



baitslingin said:


> right up next to the fence that divides chix from little creek amphib.between the little jetty and the underwater rocks.


BTW, good luck finding a parking spot. I was run off for parking on the street where there were no "No Parking" signs. The home owner said he owned the parking area on the street. What a bunch of SH*T!!


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Tip of the nose to tip of the tail except for fish that have a long streamer off of the tail. Flounder have a lower lip that juts out that should not be counted.

On the no parking signs. What kind of signs were they? IF they were city signs you are out of luck. If they are something that you buy at the hardware store they are illegal signs. When I used to live down there folks would put up tenant only signs that from a legal sense were meaningless. 

All that being said you can not block someone's driveway. The challenge is where folks decided to set the fence back and declare part of their yard a driveway.

Tom


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Tom Powers said:


> Tip of the nose to tip of the tail except for fish that have a long streamer off of the tail. Flounder have a lower lip that juts out that should not be counted.
> 
> On the no parking signs. What kind of signs were they? IF they were city signs you are out of luck. If they are something that you buy at the hardware store they are illegal signs. When I used to live down there folks would put up tenant only signs that from a legal sense were meaningless.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification on the measurements. 

As far as parking at Chix goes, I lived down on Lauderdale Ave for a while and just recently moved off of Great Neck. Our place had a driveway. On the street, there were NO city "No Parking" signs, so I didn't care who parked there as long as they didn't leave trash around. Now, parking down there to fish, I always make sure that there's NO "No Parking" signs. The problem is that home owners think they own the street, even though I'm legal. "I'm calling the police!!" they say, so I move cause I want to fish and not talk to the cops. Now on the 4th, it was crazy down there. My family comes from out of town, so we go down there. I instructed them where to park, and low & behold, out comes Broom Hilda, "I'm calling the Police!!", to my Mom & Dad?!. I said "FINE, call the cops", and she did. Cops come, I explain that there's no signs anywhere, he says, doesn't matter, if the owner want's you to move you have to move. I'm not one to argue, so we move and walk a hell of alot futher than we should have. These people don't own the street. I don't get it???   I'm sorry to take a left turn on this thread, but it reminds me of reading of what's going on in OV. Can we do something about this????? 
/End Rant


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

always measure under the fish


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I bought a straight edge with three 12 inch sections that would fold sold in Florida for measuring fish that has all the species and size creel limits in Florida. I lost it on my last kayak fishing trip after measuring a flounder. 

A straight edge is better especially for bigger fish. They couldn't sell something like that in Va. because the regulation change every month (this is what they say on the Va. Marine Resources Website).

You can check this site out for how to measure a particular species. For example a black seabass is measured differently. They make it too complicated sometimes. 

Keep in mind that fish shrink after they are put in the cooler. At least, they always look smaller when I take em out to clean than when I caught them....


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

listen to Gus.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

In my opinion the cop was wrong. You should send a polite LETTER to the city manager asking for clarification. Include the address of the house involved and the fact that there are no signs. Ask that if the officer was correct what law would have made it illegal to park there when there were no signs stating that doing so was illegal.

Just because somebody calls because you parked in front of their house does not allow the police officer to tell you to move. There has to be a no parking sign.

All that being said failure to obey a police officer whether or not he is telling you to do something based on a law or not can get you a ticket for which you MUST go to court.

Tom


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

send a letter to Jim Spore??He's one of the most crooked SOB's in Va Beach..he's the reason this town is goin the direction it is..he won't be happy till he has nothin but multi million dollar homes and runs out the working class..brother don't waste your time with him...


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

always measure under...and the parking needs a new thread...


----------

